# Texting whilst driving: Town car vs truck (graphic)



## Colin1 (Aug 27, 2009)

A guy who wandered over the centre line whilst texting


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Grisly but a clear message


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty clear message....thinkin the second post might be a bit much for the forums, though.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I wasn't sure
should I pull it?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2009)

Deleted it Colin, much too far.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 27, 2009)

Suffice it to say, the guy didn't finish his text. And won't text again. Ever.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 27, 2009)

My dad and grandfather are volunteer firefighters, and I have seen many pictures like this that they have showed me. Still sends chills down my spine. 

As for this guy, serves him right.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 27, 2009)

Agree guys....

Texting and/ or using cell phones while driving is pretty dangerous stuff. I drive 150 miles a day and you should see the crap I have seen with regards to people texting and using cell phones.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Texting is bad enough, but I really hate it when I see people reading the newspaper on the road. Once saw a guy in a delivery van ready what appered to be a paperback novel in rush hour traffic!!! Speed varied from 15-45 MPH up and down for several miles. I watched this moron reading his book for a few miles, when I finally got out the cell phone and called the companies phone number listed on the back of the van.
Called the company and asked if it was company policy for thier drivers to read books while on the road, receptionist asked me to repeat myself, so I did and gave her the truck ID #. Hope that joker got canned immediately upon return to his workplace, but I suspect nothing ever came of it?
Killing yourself due to stupidity is one thing, but putting many others in danger just makes me mad.


----------



## joy17782 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yea I,ve seen some stupid stuff too!!!! but i think they should put a law on the books ,no cell phones , I pods allowed while driving, don,t matter if you want too kill yourself while you drive and text, but i dont want too go that way , I,ll stick too my dream death and thats a beer in one hand and a women on top !!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats a good death ! YEEPHEEEEEEEE


----------



## Trebor (Aug 27, 2009)

damnit, i wanna see it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Trebor said:


> damnit, i wanna see it!



Not me, I've been torn to shreds in a couple major car accidents so I don't need to see others. On occasion when I drive past a nastly looking accident or actually see a accident victim on the side of the road I get the shakes and anxiety attack so bad that I have to pull to the side of the road and take a breather.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 27, 2009)

I can do without seeing it too.


Wheels


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yikes. Don't know why people are so stupid.

And I went and found the rest of the pictures, they're pretty nasty.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 27, 2009)

I understand the need for cellphones while driving, but I'm also 100% for the hands-free laws that are trying to be passed. Wear a headset! As for texting, that should be an immediate suspension of license for x number of days, right up there with DUI's. As said before, if you want to kill yourself utilizing a motor vehicle weighing upwards of a couple of tons, filled with thousands of moving parts and up to 20 gallons of highly combustible liquids.....go out in the desert and do it. I lose all sympathy for someone who takes someone else with them just because they were stupid. Text when you get to your destination (or a red friggin light!). Give your keys to the bartender. It just makes sense.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree.

Since man no longer has any natural predators, God has given us stupid people instead.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> ...Since man no longer has any natural predators...


Sure there is...

Lawyers and Politicians...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2009)

I hate that and when people fly down the left lane of the highway!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 27, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Yikes. Don't know why people are so stupid.
> 
> And I went and found the rest of the pictures, they're pretty nasty.


I made that mistake with another set of accident pictures.
After that I decided I really don't need to see anymore.


Wheels


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup its as bad as drink driving or being generally wreckless. Yet I see so many people do those things mentioned. I think the worst I've seen was a lady driving her 4x4 at say 100km/h while eating a bowl of cereal with both hands. Its just beggars belief what goes through some of these peoples heads, my guess is not a lot.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm, is this ad timely or what! Texting and driving - the ad 2 die 4 | The Daily Telegraph


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, that was well done!!! Only if this dumbass had seen it.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

Dang. Error while loading. Still, the text portion gives me an idea...and I agree.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Dang. Error while loading. Still, the text portion gives me an idea...and I agree.


RA, try the one at YouTube: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0LCmStIw9E_


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks.....yeah....that needs to be played in every country, every language. Play that during prime-time TV. Every commercial break.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 31, 2009)

I am not sure it will phase a teenager.
They all think they are invincible.


Wheels


----------

